# What gym's etc are best?



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

If I do move over I must have a gym as there will be no Scottish hills to run up!!

Where is best for classes etc and social to meet new friends... and maybe pushing my luck but not to expensive?


----------



## sarahmayy (Feb 25, 2010)

I think you'll find this very informative post useful: 25 gyms to try in Dubai


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

Most buildings contain Gym; look into that where you are going to live


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you very much for that. Would like to join a gym for the social aspect and really love doing all the classes. However will check out how busy the gym's are in my apartment hunting!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Paula S said:


> Thank you very much for that. Would like to join a gym for the social aspect and really love doing all the classes. However will check out how busy the gym's are in my apartment hunting!


Once you're moved in, you'll quickly suss out the times when the gym is not very busy and you can then schedule your work outs around that time. I did try to join Fitness First so that I could do the exercise classes. The terrible service aside, the timings did not really work for me - they were either too early or too late in the evening.

There are certain gyms, such as Hayya, that will allow you to join the exercise classes, without forking out for a super expensive membership.

If you are really into exercising, boot camp may have better benefits in terms of making friends, since a lot of the exercise require you to have a partner, who'll be motivating you at the same time as you motivate them. 50 push-ups and burpees down the line, you should be best friends.


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

That sounds up my street! Although hope it's not outside... I have enough problems walking in that heat never mind doing burpees.
Thanks very much Maz 25!
Do you go to bootcamp?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Paula S said:


> That sounds up my street! Although hope it's not outside... I have enough problems walking in that heat never mind doing burpees.
> Thanks very much Maz 25!
> Do you go to bootcamp?


Hi Paula

Alas, I do not go to bootcamp. I do try to keep fit but think it is unwise to be outside exercising, in this heat, especially if you are not use to it. Come winter, I may be persuaded.
My colleague is a fan of bootcamp though but since he plays football in all manner of weather, being outside in the heat seems to not affect him that much.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Member of the Aviation club in Garhoud. Never that busy and they don't allow children into the pool with just maids, only parents. You can do the classes on a pay for class basis as a non member or you can join for a 3 month trial period and have that discounted if you extend to the year.

Best thing is the pool terrace area gives has a bit of holiday vibe at weekends. So use the club all week for fitness and spend Fridays sunbathing and putting away the mojitos, best of both worlds.


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for that fellow Scot!

I don't have any kids, just myself to look after. Will check it out when I'm over in July.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The gym at the Golden Tulip in Al Barsha also does pay as you go as well (or at least they did in the past) if you're staying closer to that end of town:

Golden Tulip Al Barsha | Health Club


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> Hi Paula
> 
> Alas, I do not go to bootcamp. I do try to keep fit but think it is unwise to be outside exercising, in this heat, especially if you are not use to it. Come winter, I may be persuaded.
> My colleague is a fan of bootcamp though *but since he plays football in all manner of weather, being outside in the heat seems to not affect him that much.*


Sounds similar to me except the heat really does get to you when you're playing football outdoors in June even at 9pm at night, it takes an obscene amount of water to keep you going.

I did bootcamp once, it was in August/September, it wasn't too bad but I found the running on the beach difficult, what with my footballers ankles. haha.


----------

